# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Establecen requisitos zoosanitarios para importar embriones de bovino y semen de ovinos y caprinos de España

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, oct. 22 (ANDINA).-* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) estableció hoy requisitos zoosanitarios específicos de cumplimiento obligatorio en la importación de embriones de bovino fecundado in vitro, así como de semen congelado y embriones fecundados in vitro de ovinos/caprinos, teniendo como origen y procedencia España. 
De acuerdo a la norma publicada hoy, todos estos productos estarán amparados por un certificado sanitario expedido por la Autoridad Oficial de Sanidad Animal de España, donde además se certifica que este país es libre de Fiebre Aftosa sin vacunación, Peste Bovina, Perineumonia Contagiosa Bovina, Estomatitis Vesicular, entre otras enfermedades. 
Entre los requisitos establecidos, ni las hembras donantes ni demás animales del rebaño donantes deben mostrar signos clínicos de alguna enfermedad y, por lo tanto, requieren un plazo de aislamiento no menor a 30 días. 
La recolección, tratamiento y manipulación de los embriones han sido realizados según las recomendaciones de la Sociedad Internacional de Transferencia de Embriones (EITS), y conforme a lo establecido en el Código Sanitario para los Animales Terrestres de la Organización Mundial de Sanidad Animal (OIE). 
Durante el proceso y almacenamiento de los embriones para exportar a Perú, no se ha procesado ningún otro embrión de donantes con un status inferior. 
Cada lote de embriones estará condicionado, congelado y dispuesto en contenedores apropiados y estériles. 
Las pajuelas y los contenedores estarán identificados de manera que permitan conocer la fecha de recolección, la identificación del toro y de las hembras donantes así como el número de registro oficial de autorización del centro de transferencia. 
Los termos o envases deberán ser nuevos y han sido desinfectados con una solución de formalina al diez por ciento, encontrándose precintados y sellados por la autoridad sanitaria competente.Temas similares: Artículo: Senasa fija más requisitos sanitarios para importar semen de bovinos, ovinos y caprinos Establecen requisitos zoosanitarios para importar harina de carne y huesos de bovinos y/o porcinos de Chile Senasa establece requisitos zoosanitarios a semen de bovino congelado de Holanda Establecen requisitos zoosanitarios para importar Peptonas derivados de bovinos y/o porcinos de Alemania Senasa establece requisitos zoosanitarios a semen de bovino congelado de España

----------

